# Hornby Brighton Belle issues



## adsl3g (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi
I just received a hornby brighton bell (5BEL) with DCC fitted. It ran fine for a while then just stopped and does not want to respond to the control. The lights Exterior and interior are still working with the function select but no power is getting to the wheels. I did reset the select controller and reprogrammed the loco to a different address but it does not want to move - It is fitted with the R8249 Hornby decoder (factory fitted). Anyone with some insights or had similar issues. 

thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Never even seen a Hornby decoder, but many of the manufacturer brands are second rate. That said, all decoders can hiccup from time to time.

First thing is to try is always resetting the decoder to factory defaults. It sounds like you've done that, but you can try upping the starting voltage setting and see if that helps. I'm also assuming that you have checked your gears and drive train components and make sure they aren't bound up with lubricant or a physical obstruction.


Next thing to check is to make sure a wire hasn't come loose from either the motor or decoder, or if it's a plug-in, that it is firmly seated. If it hasn't, I'd start suspecting a fried decoder. Use a pair of test leads and apply DC power directly to the motor (a 9V battery works for this). If it doesn't do anything, you have a dead motor.

Again, if it's not the motor, and you have a plug-in type decoder, try a different decoder and see what happens. If it's hard-wired, you have to ask yourself whether it's worth replacing the decoder (both from a time and expense perspective) or the whole loco.


----------



## adsl3g (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks - I will take it to the local hobby shop to let them check the decoder - unfortunately the Hornby select controller I have does not allow me to read or reset the decoder.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The decoder is generally reset by programming a CV to a certain value. Check your manuals (usually the decoder's wil have it).

I looked at some information on the Hornby product. It looks very basic. Does it even allow programming of CV's?


----------



## adsl3g (Nov 28, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> The decoder is generally reset by programming a CV to a certain value. Check your manuals (usually the decoder's wil have it).
> 
> I looked at some information on the Hornby product. It looks very basic. Does it even allow programming of CV's?


The Hornby Select controller does not allow CV programming - I left the Loco at the hobby shop - they will check it out - as far as their controller reads, the decoder is not at fault - it also will not run if the decoder is detached and run on analogue so its the motor or some connection hopefully


----------

